# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  DGILD - dream guide induced lucid dream - experiment

## slash112

DGILD stands for dream guide induced lucid dream.

really the only requirement is become lucid at least once using other technique, this is so that you can find your dream guide. if you have already found their dream guide, then thats great. this means you only need to do the hard work once, then it is easy every othe night of your life.

all you need to do is tell your dream guide to tell you that you are dreaming every other next time you dream. remember your dream guide is supposed to help you in your dreams so this should work. i have not tryed this because i have not become lucid since i have thought of this, so i havent yet looked for my DG.

p.s. i dont actually know what a dream guide is made from, but i reckon it is probably your subconsious, that makes sense, and if it is true, then this technique has a lot more chance of working.

please tell me what you think of this, and try it if you can. if you are going to try it, report back here.

----------


## BlueFly

Next time I become lucid I will have to find my Dream Guide! Then I will try this  :smiley: .
What is the reason for which this would work?

Edit: I understand how this would work now...

----------


## slash112

wow, someone replied, amazing.

i really wish i could edit it though, because i wish i never named it, i know how much that annoys people.

----------


## Grommet

I will have to watch this thread closely. It seems like you have a logical idea here and it should work. I'll have to try it once I become lucid.

----------


## Viat

It's almost like programming a trigger, like a reality check. I agree that it should work, but I suspect it would only work in dreams where your guide would naturally occur, making it just like a reality check.

Obviously just my guesses though -- anyone want to productively go to sleep and check for us?

----------


## MattS93

Must. Find. Dream Guide!

----------


## slash112

Oh god I forgot about this thing.

I was very much a noob when I posted this. I don't like the way I posted this at all.

By the way, you could probably do this with ANY dream character, it wouldn't have to be a dream guide.

Also, a lot of people's "dream guides" already do this anyway.

----------


## bijan588

I havent been lucid even once  :Sad: 

So this is not an option for me

----------


## IndigoGhost

> Oh god I forgot about this thing.
> 
> I was very much a noob when I posted this. I don't like the way I posted this at all.
> 
> By the way, you could probably do this with ANY dream character, it wouldn't have to be a dream guide.
> 
> Also, a lot of people's "dream guides" already do this anyway.



Have already tried this and it dosen't work, The simple story is that if your not lucid then neither are your DG's for the most part  :smiley:

----------


## slash112

> Have already tried this and it dosen't work, The simple story is that if your not lucid then neither are your DG's for the most part



Fair enough, it didn't work for you.

But, if the "subconscious" is really such a thing, then it would be perfectly possible. Or if something similar exists.
But to be honest, the patterns in which out brain works anyway would suggest this is possible. Forget the term "subconscious", the brain works the way it works, I suppose.

----------


## Mancon

I will try this when I actually have a long enough lucid to do something xD.

----------


## lordyM

Nice semi-necro

----------


## beachgirl

i am sure my dream guide is around right now, in some part of my consciousness. i think we underestimate the extent to which we are always dreaming, so it's more about how much are we willing to work with this energy being?

i'd like to give this a try.

----------


## essbe

Sorry for my speaking i'm french
And if you don't tell: tell me i'm dreaming the next time you'll see me
To your DG but directly to your subconcious, to your Dream?
If you don't see everytime your DG your dream is always there...
To try

----------

